# ~155mm women's saddle



## vickster (3 May 2015)

Anyone got anything lying around gathering dust? Looking for something more comfortable for the flat bar


----------



## DooDah (4 May 2015)

I have a specialized Jett saddle, not sure of width, but I will measure it tomorrow. I was going to post it on here soon as it is my wifes saddle but she does not like it. Hardly used and in excellent condition, just a bit of wear on the rails as per usual. I am pretty sure it is 155 width.


----------



## Crackle (4 May 2015)

Ebay: Tons of sadlles on there as I discovered looking for a Toupe the other day. Saddle not hairpiece.


----------



## vickster (4 May 2015)

Crackle said:


> Ebay: Tons of sadlles on there as I discovered looking for a Toupe the other day. Saddle not hairpiece.


Except remarkably few 155mm women's ones at a decent price for a try out


----------



## Crackle (4 May 2015)

vickster said:


> Except remarkably few 155mm women's ones at a decent price for a try out


Oh.


----------



## vickster (4 May 2015)

Thanks @DooDah for checking


----------



## theloafer (4 May 2015)

@vickster this any good to you ....from my ex trek I think


----------



## vickster (4 May 2015)

It looks rather wider than 155? I tend to go for something racier, but cheers


----------



## winjim (4 May 2015)

Come to think of it @vickster, I still have your saddle which you very kindly lent me. Would you like it back?


----------



## vickster (4 May 2015)

winjim said:


> Come to think of it @vickster, I still have your saddle which you very kindly lent me. Would you like it back?


Ah was it a bontrager one?


----------



## winjim (4 May 2015)

vickster said:


> Ah was it a bontrager one?


That's it.


----------



## vickster (4 May 2015)

Oh yes, that would be cool


----------



## winjim (4 May 2015)

vickster said:


> Oh yes, that would be cool


Excellent, pm me your address and I'll send it back. Sorry I've had it for so long .


----------



## vickster (4 May 2015)

PMd


----------

